

Why I Oppose a General Pardon for Historical Convictions for Homosexual Offences - thesummersofar
http://notchesblog.com/2015/08/04/why-i-oppose-a-general-pardon-for-historical-convictions-for-homosexual-offences/

======
dang
"Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

